# SSD Samsung 830 oder lieber 840



## Spetzie (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ,
will mir Anfang nächsten Jahres eine SSD zulegen, bin aber noch am zweifeln welche es wird , die 830 oder 840, wer kann mir einen Rat geben.
Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du Wert auf jede Zehntelsekunde legst und mit Benchmarkwerten rumprahlen willst: Die 840.
Wenn du einfach nur mit dem PC arbeitest und spielst: Die 830.

Grund: Auf dem Papier ist die 840er etwas schneller als die 830er, dafür auch teurer. Den Unterschied bemerkst du aber ohne Benchmarks niemals, denn ob beispielsweise dein Windows in 15,3 Sekunden oder in 15,2 Sekunden hochfährt sollte dir ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grund: Auf dem Papier ist die 840er etwas schneller als die 830er, dafür auch teurer. Den Unterschied bemerkst du aber ohne Benchmarks niemals, denn ob beispielsweise dein Windows in 15,3 Sekunden oder in 15,2 Sekunden hochfährt sollte dir ziemlich egal sein.


 
Dei 840 braucht 25% weniger Energie als die 830 unter Last. Ein Argument. 
Nur ist der Unterschied 1 Watt und daher eigentlich lächerlich. 
Deswegen würde ich die 830 nehmen. Die ist ausgereift und sicher. Sie läuft sehr gut und ist günstig zu bekommen. solange sie nicht ELO ist sollte sie der 840 vorgezogen werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2012)

Naja bis man mit dem einen Watt den Mehrpreis raus hat ist man vermutlich bereits tot 

Der zweite Grund für die 830 ost wie schon erwähnt die tatsache, dass es sie schon länger gibt und sie ihre Ausfallsicherheit bewiesen hat. Es ist zwar recht unwahrscheinlich, dass die 840 da wesentlich schlechter abschneiden wird aber man weiß ja nie - mit der 830er ist man da auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## Spetzie (7. Dezember 2012)

habe auch zur 830 tendiert, weil sie eben schon länger auf dem Markt ist und die Preise sind auch akzeptabel geworden,
Danke für eure Beratung


----------



## Koksi (7. Dezember 2012)

Da ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen will mogel ich mich mal hier rein.
Stehe auch vor der Wahl einer SSD und jetzt stellt sich mir die frage:
840 basic = 150€
830 = 180€
840 pro = 230€ (wobei ich hier 30€ euro sparen kann da es doch diese aktion mit assassins creed 3 gibt das würde mir ein kollege für 30 abkaufen also 200€)
Was würdet ihr kaufen ich habe davon gelesen die 840 basic sei nicht zu empfehlen da wegen den speicherchips jetzt schon zu sehen sei das sie eine kürzere lebensdauer als die 830 hat und diese sogar in manchen bereichen besser ist als die 840 basic aber so richtig verstanden habe ich das nicht


----------



## Softy (7. Dezember 2012)

Einen Unterschied merkst Du außer in Benchmarks bei allen 3 SSD's nicht. Daher würde ich, wie schon oben erwähnt, ebenfalls die Sasmung SSD 830 nehmen, weil sie sich super bewährt hat.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Dezember 2012)

also die samsung 830 hat sich gut bewährt und preis pro GB stimmt auch. bin mit meiner samsung 830 256GB sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (7. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> also die samsung 830 hat sich gut bewährt und preis pro GB stimmt auch. bin mit meiner samsung 830 256GB sehr zufrieden.


 
Me too


----------



## Klarostorix (8. Dezember 2012)

Für einen Laptop würde ich zur 840 greifen, einfach wegen der geringeren Leistungsaufnahme. Der Unterschied ist zwar nicht groß, aber ein paar Minuten Akkulaufzeit könnte das schon bringen. Bei nem Desktop klar die 830, da sind die 1-2 Watt


----------



## Dancingsheep (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich pack meine frage auch mal hier mit rein ^^

will mir eine Samsnung SSD zu weihnachten kaufen.
Hatte mich eigentlich schon für die 830 entschieden, aber da die Preise grade wieder gestiegen sind und die von der 840 gesunken, bin ich nun am überlegen nicht die 840 zu nehmen.

eingebaut werden soll sie in ein Macbook.

lieber 20€ mehr für die 830 ausgeben oder ruhig die 840iger kaufen.?

Klick Samsung 840


----------



## Klarostorix (12. Dezember 2012)

Für den Laptop würde ich eine 840 sogar bevorzugen (auch beim gleichen Preis), da der Stromverbrauch niedriger ist, was für eine bessere Akkulaufzeit sorgt.


----------



## cycosaw (12. Dezember 2012)

Huhu, irgendwie lustige,ich bin selber vor der entscheidung^^
Was ich komisch finde, das die 830er es kaum gibt, und echt teuerer ist als die 840.
Lohnt es sich vllt zuwarten?
Muss mir auch leider noch win7 pro holen -,-' und vllt sogar noch ne Datengrabplatte alles Doof zurzeit

Edit: So hab bei Mindfactory die 256gb 830er bestellt +plus win7  64 pro OEM


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch noch ne Frage :
Produziert Samsung eigentlich noch SSDs der 830 Serie oder haben die das schon eingestellt?


----------



## cycosaw (12. Dezember 2012)

Gute Frage, da es irgendwie schwer ist die Dinger zubekommen, fast überall ausverkauft oder nicht auf lager.
Ich hab mein jetzt bei Mindfactory geholt für 181€


----------



## dmxforever (12. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, dass die 830er schon knapp vor dem EOL steht. Die Preise steigen wieder (sogar ganz ordentlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass die 256er schon auf € 145,- herunten war) und die Anbieter laut Geizhals werden immer weniger.


----------



## Coldhardt (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Also wird es bald nur noch die (überteuerte) 840 Pro bzw. die Basic, die schlechter als die 830 ist geben...


----------



## cycosaw (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommt das denn, meine wie kann ein nachfolger günstiger sein als sein vorgänger .Da die meisten zu den 830er raten, habe ich die genommen, sicher ist sicher


----------



## dmxforever (12. Dezember 2012)

Die 840Pro ist der direkte Nachfolger der 830. Die 840 Basic ist das günstigere Mainstream-Produkt.


----------



## cycosaw (12. Dezember 2012)

Ohje, muss mir ein Neues Board holen, die SATA 600 hat. 
Lach mein ding hat ja noch SATA II  hinzu kommt wieder neuer Ram


----------

